# Induction heater



## wwbobww (Jun 29, 2011)

Can anyone give me information on how I can make an induction heater , because I can not find the correct source.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 29, 2011)

Unless you understand electronics very well, you're not going to enjoy success at building an induction heater. 

Harold


----------



## wwbobww (Jun 29, 2011)

I do not know much about electronics but now I'm learning . Everything has its first
time , so can you help me :roll:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 29, 2011)

Then search the forum there is member here who builds them and he may guide you.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 30, 2011)

wwbobww said:


> I do not know much about electronics but now I'm learning . Everything has its first
> time , so can you help me :roll:


Sorry, but that is well beyond my capability. I'm not schooled in electronics, but as has been mentioned, one of the occasional readers of this forum, Tim Moran, has been successful in building an induction furnace. He's an incredibly brilliant young man, and has spent a few years working on the project. It's not for the feint of heart, as you'll come to understand. That's what I was trying to explain to you. I'm not suggesting you can't do it, but I do expect it will be a huge challenge for you. May not be worth the effort. 

Harold


----------

